# Style XP und Mac OS Skins



## The-God (8. April 2004)

Hi,

Also irgendwie hab ich das Gefühl das die Mac Skins nicht ganz ausgereift sind guckt euch doch mal meinen Screenshot an das ist in Photoshop um ehrlich zu sein stört mich das total aber ich möchte nicht auf den Mac Look verzichten hab schon soviele unterschiedliche Skins ausprobiert und immer das gleiche Problem in Photoshop. Liegt es vielleicht an einer Einstellung ? Oder ist das einfach so. Vielleicht kennt ja jemand von euch noch einen Skins wo es nicht solche Probleme gibt. Ich benutze übrigens die aktuellste Version von Style XP und jeweils die letzten Versionen der Skins.

Danke


----------

